# I would like to see you again in London



## Lousianne

Hello,

how will you say in czech:

I would like to see you again in London.

Thank you very much for your answer.


----------



## ilocas2

Hello, litterally it would be:

Rád bych tě zase viděl v Londýně. (said by male) informal
Ráda bych tě zase viděla v Londýně. (said by female) informal

Rád bych Vás zase viděl v Londýně. (said by male) formal
Ráda bych Vás zase viděla v Londýně. (said by female) formal


----------



## Tagarela

ilocas2 said:


> Hello, litterally it would be:
> 
> Rád bych tě zase viděl v Londýně. (said by male) informal
> Ráda bych tě zase viděla v Londýně. (said by female) informal
> 
> Rád bych Vás zase viděl v Londýně. (said by male) formal
> Ráda bych Vás zase viděla v Londýně. (said by female) formal



You meant literally, but how it is more common to a Czech say that? 

How about _Rád bych se se tebou zase setkal v Londýně._? Is it possible?


----------



## ilocas2

Tagarela said:


> You meant literally, but how it is more common to a Czech say that?
> 
> How about _Rád bych se se tebou zase setkal v Londýně._? Is it possible?



Hello, I firstly wrote a more natural version, but I didn't know if Lousianne wanted litteral or more natural one, so than I deleted it and wrote the litteral version for avoiding possible confusion.

Your version is better. There are many ways how to say it in Czech.

EDIT: I didn't notice the mistake - Rád bych se s tebou (not se tebou)


----------



## Lousianne

Thank you very much for your answer Tagarela and Ilocas2!!!! Happy Halloween weekend!


----------

